# Falcon on Windows 10



## mscp (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone run Falcon on W10?

I'm experiencing major glitches with their IRCAM multi granular / complex algos with a single (1) wav file. ASIO real-time peaks and go bonkers.

Could anyone run a test for me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah a bunch of us do use it on W10. IRCAM algorithms are notoriously CPU intensive, it's just how it is.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Dec 5, 2020)

I use W10 . As ED said, The IRCAM algos are CPU hogs.
How is Falcon working with big patches? If ii handles well, then it's only the IRCAM algos.


----------



## mscp (Dec 5, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah a bunch of us do use it on W10. IRCAM algorithms are notoriously CPU intensive, it's just how it is.



But even on i9 9900k? And loading one single wav file? Wow.


----------



## mscp (Dec 5, 2020)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I use W10 . As ED said, The IRCAM algos are CPU hogs.
> How is Falcon working with big patches? If ii handles well, then it's only the IRCAM algos.



I only have issues with IRCAM algos.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, I can see them bringing down even a 9900K down.


----------



## mscp (Dec 7, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, I can see them bringing down even a 9900K down.



But why does it work better on a 2017 macbook pro then? I don't understand it. The coding is not as efficient as?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2020)

No, doubt it. There's a ton of variables on Windows... what's your power plan, is core parking enabled, is SpeedStep enabled... etc.


----------



## mscp (Dec 7, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> No, doubt it. There's a ton of variables on Windows... what's your power plan, is core parking enabled, is SpeedStep enabled... etc.



It's fully optimised. All those things have been covered.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Dunno. I play one voice of IRCAM Multi Granular with 8 grains and it's roughly up to 8% CPU and as low as 5.5% CPU (as reported by Task Manager) over here on my i7-6700K all core OC'd to 4.5 GHz... So yeah you don't really want to play chords with it.


----------



## mscp (Dec 8, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Dunno. I play one voice of IRCAM Multi Granular with 8 grains and it's roughly up to 8% CPU and as low as 5.5% CPU (as reported by Task Manager) over here on my i7-6700K all core OC'd to 4.5 GHz... So yeah you don't really want to play chords with it.



But does it shoot the ASIO real time meter all the way up to red at 128 samples buffer?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't use Cubase, but I have no such problems in Reaper.


----------



## mscp (Dec 8, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't use Cubase, but I have no such problems in Reaper.



What's your Mobo? I think it could be mine's issue.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Nah I'm pretty sure it's not the mobo at all. That's extremely rarely a factor in these things.

But for reference, it's AsRock Z170 Extreme 4.


----------



## mscp (Dec 8, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Nah I'm pretty sure it's not the mobo at all. That's extremely rarely a factor in these things.
> 
> But for reference, it's AsRock Z170 Extreme 4.



I've no idea the cause of it. 

My PC is perfectly tweaked for audio, yet the issue occurs regardless of which DAW I use - even in Standalone mode! Crazy right?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2020)

Unsure. You only mentioned you load one sample in, but this is far from the whole picture. How many multi granular voices, and do you play it polyphonically then? This is where the CPU usage starts multiplying.


----------



## mscp (Dec 8, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Unsure. You only mentioned you load one sample in, but this is far from the whole picture. How many multi granular voices, and do you play it polyphonically then? This is where the CPU usage starts multiplying.



just one granular voice and monophonic. ASIO peaks from the get go... so weird aye?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeh dunno... It may be that there was one Windows optimization too many that took things in the other direction...


----------



## Pier (Dec 9, 2020)

@Phil81 you should probably contact UVI support.

Also, what audio interface are you using? Maybe it's an issue with the driver?


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2020)

Pier said:


> @Phil81 you should probably contact UVI support.
> 
> Also, what audio interface are you using? Maybe it's an issue with the driver?



I have.
I’m using an RME.


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeh dunno... It may be that there was one Windows optimization too many that took things in the other direction...



Is there any way I can test my Mobo’s USB port realtime throughput?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2020)

That doesn't really matter because the whole sample you load is in the RAM, for any of the IRCAM algorithms. Hard drive has nothing to do with it after it's loaded.


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> That doesn't really matter because the whole sample you load is in the RAM, for any of the IRCAM algorithms. Hard drive has nothing to do with it after it's loaded.



I mean, to see if the problem is related with the USB port that the RME is using.


----------



## Pier (Dec 9, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> I mean, to see if the problem is related with the USB port that the RME is using.



I don't think it makes sense. The RME is not processing anything, it's all RAM + CPU. The stream of digital audio via USB is the same whether you're using plugins or not.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeh your audio interface has nothing to do with this.


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeh your audio interface has nothing to do with this.



This is so weird. Nobody has the same issue as me, and I haven't done anything except follow the 'standard' tuning procedure.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2020)

Would be interesting to see what happens if you'd dual boot a fresh unmodified W10 install and how it behaves there.


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Would be interesting to see what happens if you'd dual boot a fresh unmodified W10 install and how it behaves there.



Actually, I've been meaning to perform a clean install in ages, but there are so many apps to install after that. I will do it soon though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2020)

No just literally dual boot, fresh W10 install, RME drivers, iLok drivers, Falcon, bam. Try what happens.


----------



## mscp (Dec 10, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> No just literally dual boot, fresh W10 install, RME drivers, iLok drivers, Falcon, bam. Try what happens.



are you by any chance running windows on UEFI or legacy?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2020)

UEFI ofc.


----------



## mscp (Dec 12, 2020)

Check this out... odd right?

View attachment Untitled1234.mp4


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2020)

As I'm not a Cubase user, not sure what more I could tell you... What does Task Manager say instead?


----------



## mscp (Dec 15, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> As I'm not a Cubase user, not sure what more I could tell you... What does Task Manager say instead?



Cubase is totally fine..not even reaching 10%. The funny thing is that this issue happens regardless whether I use Cubase or not.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 24, 2021)

mscp said:


> Does anyone run Falcon on W10?
> 
> I'm experiencing major glitches with their IRCAM multi granular / complex algos with a single (1) wav file. ASIO real-time peaks and go bonkers.
> 
> ...


YES!! IMO, it's not normal. I only get the audio problem with the IRCAM Stretch. I doesn't look like a CPU issue to me as it only uses 10% of one of my 12 cores! See my new post about it.


----------



## New_Loops (Oct 24, 2021)

See my topic about this. It went away when I changed to normal sretch and back to IRCAM stretch. IMO, there is a bug here.


----------

